# Octobanger Firmware



## wilmar1006 (Jul 1, 2021)

New here, so hoping i could get some help, yes tried searching first .
arduino uno, with shield 
computer reads and shows connected to uno but when trying to upload firmware it fails.
showing;
-Cavrdude.conf -v -v -v -v -patmega328p -carduino -b115200 -P\\.\COM6 -D -Uflash:w:"C:\Users\willi\Desktop\octobanger\octobanger\hex\OctoBanger_TTL.hex":i

! > 
! > avrdude.exe: Version 5.11, compiled on Sep 2 2011 at 19:38:36
! > Copyright (c) 2000-2005 Brian Dean, BDMICRO ARM and AVR Microcontrollers, Relays, Optocouplers, and IoT
! > Copyright (c) 2007-2009 Joerg Wunsch
! > 
! > System wide configuration file is "avrdude.conf"
! > avrdude.exe: can't open config file "avrdude.conf": No such file or directory
! > avrdude.exe: error reading system wide configuration file "avrdude.conf"
! >


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like that might be an issue with the Arduino IDE. You could try to search for a copy of that avrdude.conf file and paste it in the correct directory, or might be easier to just completely uninstall then re-install the IDE. All your sketches will remain.


----------



## wilmar1006 (Jul 1, 2021)

corey872 said:


> Seems like that might be an issue with the Arduino IDE. You could try to search for a copy of that avrdude.conf file and paste it in the correct directory, or might be easier to just completely uninstall then re-install the IDE. All your sketches will remain.


thanks i reinstalled octobanger file and works now not sure what happened as my first one worked great


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

OK - good to know. Not sure its an issue in your specific case, but sometimes when you have a shield on an arduino, it can get a bit glitchy to program. So that might be something to consider, too - if you have the option to program without a shield in place. But either way, glad you got it working. 

PS - welcome to the forum!


----------

